# 10th anniversary



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So today was the 10th anniversary of all my firearms going down with the ship.
View attachment 12681

I know a man is not supposed to cry, but damn, I miss them...
Took a boat out to the spot and dropped a wreath in remembrance.
I won't forget you, ever.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So very sad, we seem to all have bad luck when it comes to losing guns in deep water. Try to hold yourself together Paraquack, they say loss gets easier as time passes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Weird how the same tragedy seems to befallen all of us. I keep telling myself "you're gonna need a bigger boat".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand there is now an arms race on Lake Erie between the walleye and steel heads.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

What a strange coincidence.

I lost all of my firearms in a horrible fire a few years ago. I managed to save a few paltry boxes of ammo, but the rest was a total loss. 

I won't be able to eat another s'mores for the rest of my life.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought a big magnet....no luck....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My buddy really lost an 1100 during a nasty storm on Lacque Sainte Claire, when the Gales of November came early.
He was gripping it with white knuckles chasing a cripple as the Captain cracked the throttle to keep the bow from going under and the Remmy went over.

I put my life jacket on after that.

"Billy" passed on a few years back and couldn't "Dodge" from the needle and the spoon

The 1100 's owner lost his head
he was standing up in a Jeep out 4 wheeling near Branson when a rollover happened

"Danny:" won't be filling any "McCracken" anymore
" = real names


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

*TC places his hand on heart, lifts a heavy arm in salute, and sheds a tear for this tragic loss*


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I sold all mine during the last big panic and made a haul. Not nearly as tragic, I know. I do sympathize with your loss though. Hope you had good insurance.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Such terrible tragedies from all. These are the reasons I am still carefully considering my first perspective fire arm purchase


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe one of you should invent a floating holster to prevent such a horrible loss in the future.


----------

